# Which Printer for Dye Sublimation T Shirts



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been trying to get into Dye Sublimation Printing so I could have a "no hand" feel on the shirts. Im looking for a printer that is about 17-19 inches wide. And I want to be able to refill the cartridges. What is the standard out there right now for apparel and textile design?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pinkribbemb (Apr 2, 2012)

I use a Ricoh 7000 works great perfect prints every time zero problems


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

DO you use it for apparel? Is it capable of wide prints? Because sometimes I'm going to want to go over the sleeves of the shirt. My heat press is very large


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

syndicatedesign said:


> I've been trying to get into Dye Sublimation Printing so I could have a "no hand" feel on the shirts. Im looking for a printer that is about 17-19 inches wide. And I want to be able to refill the cartridges. What is the standard out there right now for apparel and textile design?
> 
> Thanks in advance


We used an epson 4880 to run both the sublimation ink and the black ink for printing film.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

syndicatedesign said:


> DO you use it for apparel? Is it capable of wide prints? Because sometimes I'm going to want to go over the sleeves of the shirt. My heat press is very large


We have used it to print full racing jerseys by piecing together, but it is not easy and you can ruin garments easily. The next alternative though is maybe a wide format mutoh that can print 48" to 54" wide. Although the two printers I mentioned have two widely different prices.


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

I heard epson's have print clog issues tho. Should I steer clear of epson?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

syndicatedesign said:


> I heard epson's have print clog issues tho. Should I steer clear of epson?


Keep i mind printers are not the issue in clogging. It is the quality of ink that is the issue. If you read the forums you see there is a split amongst Ricoh and Epson users. I would guess the people who print frequently, whether it be Epson or Ricoh, aer more happy with their printers than those who do not print frequently.


----------



## janem (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

I love my ricoh 7700 printer. This does upto A3 size . We only use it once a week as in my other shop. And have had no problem with head clogging.


----------



## Pinkribbemb (Apr 2, 2012)

I do use my Ricoh allot, the key to any printing (DTG or DYE SUB) is use the machine otherwise you are going to have the clogging problems and bad prints. A sitting machine is a headache waiting for you to arrive. I print 13x19 on the Ricoh with the bypass tray attachment, it will also print from a roll if you need it to. I also use it for printing on Velum if i need it, just have to give the velum a quick waive under the heat press to dry the ink (2-3 seconds heat press open)


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we have two epson wf 1100 with refill carts 13x19 print, great printer.


----------



## BESTBLANKS (Aug 17, 2007)

For 13" wide printing there is the Espon 1400 and Ricoh GX7000. These will not give you that all over print. Since the 17" wide Epson 4880 is discontinued you will have to find a re-manufactured unit some where. You should be able to get a limited warranty depending on where you get one providing they are available. Sawgrass has released a dye sub ink solution for the Epson 7700. This is a 24" printer that uses their power driver making it a pretty easy system to run. 
The only thing is that these systems do not have refillable carts.
You just need to make sure you have a large enough press.


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

BESTBLANKS said:


> For 13" wide printing there is the Espon 1400 and Ricoh GX7000. These will not give you that all over print. Since the 17" wide Epson 4880 is discontinued you will have to find a re-manufactured unit some where. You should be able to get a limited warranty depending on where you get one providing they are available. Sawgrass has released a dye sub ink solution for the Epson 7700. This is a 24" printer that uses their power driver making it a pretty easy system to run.
> The only thing is that these systems do not have refillable carts.
> You just need to make sure you have a large enough press.


So the negative of the Epson 7700 is that the cartridges aren't refillable?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

On the epson 7700, both refillable and non refillable
are available.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

syndicatedesign said:


> DO you use it for apparel? Is it capable of wide prints? Because sometimes I'm going to want to go over the sleeves of the shirt. My heat press is very large


How large is "very large"? Maybe you are better off looking for a large format printer?


----------



## syndicatedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

D.Evo. said:


> How large is "very large"? Maybe you are better off looking for a large format printer?


Well its between the epson 7700 and 4880. Large format heat presses start at like 8k so I won't have one for another year or two. I don't wanna get 4880 because its an older model, and right now epson has a sale on the 7700's.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

syndicatedesign said:


> Well its between the epson 7700 and 4880. Large format heat presses start at like 8k so I won't have one for another year or two. I don't wanna get 4880 because its an older model, and right now epson has a sale on the 7700's.


May want to search the forum for issues some are having with the 7700.


----------

